# Happy New Year



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2021)

To all the members of this awesome forum .. May the New Year bring you good health and happiness


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Gemma (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Jace (Dec 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


> To all the members of this awesome forum .. May the New Year bring you good health and happiness
> 
> View attachment 201066


Love  it..T Y, Pinky...and the best of everything to you, too. 
J


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 29, 2021)

Same to you Pinky and everyone on Senior Forums, there must be some good news coming in 2022 surely  (three twos) perhaps someone here who is into numerology could give us something positive to look forward to.  We need it.


----------



## timoc (Dec 29, 2021)

*Guess what*, I'd already gone to bed, I was lying there and realized I'd left a glass with a drop of my favourite single malt on my table, well, I couldn't leave it there for some passing spider.........   
............so-o-o-o-o-o-o-o, I got out of bed and and found my glass, swigged the contents, and then I was wide awake again, so-o-o-o-o, I poured another and sat down to write this giberish.

*Happy new year to you, Pinky and all the other super humans on this super site.  *


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## dseag2 (Dec 29, 2021)

Happy New Year, Pinky!


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2021)

Happy New Year to everyone here.

How did it reach 2022 so quickly?


----------



## oldpop (Dec 29, 2021)

Can anyone see the word year in the GIF below?



>


----------



## oldpop (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you Pinky, and Happy New Year to all !


----------



## Mandee (Dec 30, 2021)

*Best Wishes to everyone for the New Year - here's hoping that 2022 will be a happier, healthier year for us all. *


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 30, 2021)

Happy New Year to you, Pinky and everyone on this forum! Love you all!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2021)

Pinky and All


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Can anyone see the word year in the GIF below?


I've never dropped Acid, but I would imagine if I did this is what I would see.


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 30, 2021)

Happy New Year to one and all from New Zealand, 8 hours 15 minutes, and it will be 2022, may it be a better year for us all.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 30, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I've never dropped Acid, but I would imagine if I did this is what I would see.


The colors reminded me of the early seventies.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Happy New Year to one and all from New Zealand, 8 hours 15 minutes, and it will be 2022, may it be a better year for us all.


From your mouth to God's ears!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

I's a few mins into 2022..here, and fireworks are going off all around....


----------



## Knight (Dec 31, 2021)

Best wishes for a great year next year for everyone.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year, Pinky and everyone on SF!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you @Pinky!  Wishing everyone and their families a very Happy New Year 2022!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Can anyone see the word year in the GIF below?


I found it, nut then, I'm sober.

It's under the word Happy...the Y in Year is right under the 2nd P in Happy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 201635


You can say that again!!  lol


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2021)

I was reading and fell asleep ... fireworks woke me, 2 mins. after midnight   
White rabbit, White rabbit!


Happy 2022 everyone! Keep strong! Be well! Peace to all!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 31, 2021)

It begins


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Dec 31, 2021)

_Happy Mew Year!_


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

I too was snoring away when the fireworks woke me up.  I was so mad...and went outside.  They stopped.


----------



## Devi (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year, @Pinky — and to the rest of our forum members!


----------

